# Screen issues...



## moi1 (Feb 19, 2011)

OK, yesterday I left my kindle 3 screen in sleep mode on a table. Today, I picked it up, slid the switch and only half the screen reacted! Almost half of Mark Twains face is frozen onto my screen, and will not move.

Heres a picture, if you don't know what I mean:
http://oi55.tinypic.com/sgpu1x.jpg

Has this happened to anyone before? Did you fix it?
What should I do?

So far, restarting hasn't worked.

p.s could sunlight have done this to my screen? A bit was shining on it from behind blinds.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Your screen is cracked on the inside. Perhaps someone put something on top of it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The screen appears to be cracked. Contact Kindle Customer Service:
On line - www.amazon.com/kindlesupport  (Best way, use call me back, usually less than 5 minutes)
by phone - 1-866-321-8851

Get with customer service and tell them what you now about what happened. They have replaced many, many Kindles with cracked screens, no questions asked.


----------



## moi1 (Feb 19, 2011)

How would it get cracked on the inside?? The outside seems fine, except for the frozen image.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The screen is layered, glass on the inside with a thin coating of plastic. When something impacts the screen, the underlying glass becomes damaged, but the top layer of plastic does not usually show anything.

Contact Kindle Customer Service!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It happens all the time. There are threads like this almost every day. When my husband broke his K1, the screen looked just like yours. I took it apart, and it was broken inside.


----------



## moi1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Tons of thanks to everyone who answered.  I only got it at x-mas, and still have the warranty and I've heard that amazon will replace it in this situation.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The will most likely replace.

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just to be sure about RESTARTING.  Did you slide the power switch to the ON position and hold it there for 30-40 seconds and discern the rebooting process even with the messed up screen?  Just holding the switch for about 10 seconds will power it off but is not a full reboot.

Good luck


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There is no reason to try restarting. The picture clearly shows a broken screen.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Definitely a cracked screen. 

And it's on one of those rare left-handed Kindles as well (where the 4-way is at the left)...


----------

